# Removing a heat press transfer from hat?



## Eastdsm (Mar 10, 2007)

I made 50 hats($4.20 ea hats) and spelled one of the names on the hat wrong.. I'm trying to save from ordering 50 new hats and was wondering if anyone knew of anyway to remove the transfer from the hat? They were called Nylo-flex transfers from quicktrans.com . Transfers look great but I left out an L in one of the names(Kelen to Kellen). 

The hats are 100% cotton and camo colored. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated!!!!!

Thanks,
Chase


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Is it an opaque transfer paper? Can you just press another on top of the old transfer?


----------



## Eastdsm (Mar 10, 2007)

I hadn't even thought about pressing another transfer on top of this one. Someone else recommended that as well. I will just instead of just putting the words on the hat, I'll order a new transfer with a background with text on it and put it over the old one. I'll make the new transfer's background the color of the old transfers text and it should blend nicely.

Thanks!


----------

